# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΥ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ - OEM 852D

## SProg

Πωλείται ο παρακάτω σταθμός:

https://www.a-store.gr/stathmos-thermoy-aera-kai-kolitirioy-sygkolisis-852d?search=852

Αγοράστηκε στις 17/08/2020 και έχει εγγυηση 1 έτους. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα και είναι στο αρχικό κουτί μαζί με τα έγγραφα αγοράς (η αγορά έγινε από το παραπάνω Link).

Τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ελάχιστα και περισσότερο τον θερμό αέρα *ΑΛΛΑ* οι μύτες για το κολλητήρι είναι απαράδεκτες, θα πρέπει να αγοραστούν νέες μύτες (πχ HAKKO).

Τιμή 75 euro με έξοδα αποστολής δικά μου.

----------

